# Flime ala James Bond



## Vaishyana (21. Dezember 2009)

Guten Abend,

wie in diesem Forum schon geschrieben suche auch ein ein paar Filme der Kategorie. Flime wie die Bourne Reihe und "Der Einsatz" wären ein Beispiel. Kennt ihr noch weitere? Vor kurzem habe ich im TV erst den Film "The Contractor - Doppeltes Spiel" gesehen welcher mich wieder etwas angespornt hat solche Filme zu schauen.

Gruß


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Dezember 2009)

Filme ala James Bond, und dann die Bourne reihe reinschreiben? Ich finde Bourne und James haben so viel gemeinsam, wie Hund und Katz.


----------



## Vaishyana (22. Dezember 2009)

Mir fiel kein bessere Titel ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 James Bond kennt fast jeder. Ich halte aber nicht viel von da es nur unrealistische Ballerei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (22. Dezember 2009)

Meinst Du mehr so Spionage-Filme mit Action ? Da fällt mir natürlich sofort „24“ ein – DIE Serie die dazu passend ist…


----------



## sympathisant (22. Dezember 2009)

ich fand ihn nicht so doll, geht aber auch in die richtung: The Saint &#8211; Der Mann ohne Namen
besser war: Hitman &#8211; Jeder stirbt alleine


----------



## Camô (22. Dezember 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> "The Contractor - Doppeltes Spiel" gesehen welcher mich wieder etwas angespornt hat solche Filme zu schauen.



Wow, ein Spätwerk von Wesley Snipes. Also wenn dir SOWAS gefällt, musst du in Zukunft nur noch auf Samstag Nacht warten und Pro7 einschalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal im Ernst, wirklich gute Agentenfilme gibt es Wenige. Auch die Bourne-Reihe muss sich eingestehen, eine ziemlich lahme Handlung zu erzählen, auch wenn die Inszenierung natürlich toll ist.

James Bond ist und bleibt der Beste seiner Zunft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. Dezember 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Wow, ein Spätwerk von Wesley Snipes. Also wenn dir SOWAS gefällt, musst du in Zukunft nur noch auf Samstag Nacht warten und Pro7 einschalten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



besonders die alten teile mit sean connery


----------



## Knallfix (23. Dezember 2009)

Wie wäre es mit "Der Mann der niemals lebte"?
Vom bescheuerten deutschen Titel (Original: Body of Lies) mal abgesehen, klasse. 
Oder - wenn auch kein Agentenfilm - American Gangster. 

Dann gäbe es natürlich noch Mission Impossible 1, 2 und 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



K.


----------



## Huntergottheit (31. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



würde mir spontan einfallen


----------



## Geige (1. Januar 2010)

Mal mit der Stirb Langsam reihe versucht?

Der 4.0 ist ein Typischer "Wir retten die Welt"-Film!


----------



## Hackseputt (2. Januar 2010)

cool ist auch Shooter und, zwar kein Agenten- aber ein Actionfilm, Der blutige Pfad Gottes.


----------



## spectrumizer (2. Januar 2010)

- Collateral
- Ocean's 11, 12, 13
- Syriana
- Im Körper des Feindes
- The Italian Job
- Catch me if you can
- etc.


----------

